# a command to get ip address from host name in network



## comonforall

Hi,
I know with netbtstat -a ipaddress we can trace host name. But I want to find ip address from host name.


----------



## windowsfrm

Try to NSLOOKUP Command ...


----------



## windowsfrm

Your Command Spelling is incorrect Please Change it netbtstat to nbtstat


----------



## gcavan

*ping -a <hostname>* or *ping -a <url>*


----------

